# James & Francis



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Both are getting no minutes off the bench it doesnt look like that is going to change.

Do you think they will want to be traded? Or do you think they think they can work their way onto the rotaion?

If they want to be traded what do you think we can get for them?

I was considering Blount for James?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

James is a bad contract. He has negative value.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We still should keep one of them, in case of injuries. Or trade them both for a better PG.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Both are getting no minutes off the bench it doesnt look like that is going to change.
> 
> Do you think they will want to be traded? Or do you think they think they can work their way onto the rotaion?
> 
> ...


Blount what??? nah man i rather keep James then have Blount why not go for Kwame Brown if your going to go after Blount


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> We still should keep one of them, in case of injuries. Or trade them both for a better PG.


agree


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> Blount what??? nah man i rather keep James then have Blount why not go for Kwame Brown if your going to go after Blount


I want Blount cause next season we wont have a back up C.
Blount is behind Shaq & Zo at the Heat. He can give us one season were he only plays due to injury.



Cornholio said:


> We still should keep one of them, in case of injuries. Or trade them both for a better PG.


Agree with this. I want to keep Francis cause he has the smaller contract and I think if he gets fit finds his game feet he is better than James.
But if we can combine both for a better PG even better. Andre Miller is apparently on his way out at the 76ers...................


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hroz said:


> I want Blount cause next season we wont have a back up C.
> Blount is behind Shaq & Zo at the Heat. He can give us one season were he only plays due to injury.


Blount will be playing quite a lot of minutes. Zo is probably done and Shaq is declining even more. Haslem has been playing a lot of minutes but they don't always want to go small. Heat have Blount and the legendary Earl Barron at Center. Leaving just Earl Barron at center is just unfair cause he's going to dominate every game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I honestly think Francis will not play another game the rest of the season. 

And I think it is only a matter of time until James gets upset, and starts spreading some sort of Cancer around the locker room.

At least Franics I feel tried his best. But it just wasn't enough. James on the other hand just sucked from the beginning and hasn't been a factor since the first game of the season.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Francis I feel the Rockets should keep especially because of his awesomely low contract. He could provide a spark off the bench when Yao n Mac aren't in. :azdaja:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

James is turning 33 this year. Most people's athleticism starts to decline naturally after 25. James has always relied a lot on his athleticism. Like Francis and Marbury, losing a step has affected him badly. Also, we've got to remember that this is a guy who had by far the best season of his career at the age of 30 in a contract year, then played much worse the next season when he was sitting on a big fat contract. He has also publicly expressed his love for money several times.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I heard Francis had some Tendininitis or something.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> James is turning 33 this year. Most people's athleticism starts to decline naturally after 25. James has always relied a lot on his athleticism. Like Francis and Marbury, losing a step has affected him badly. Also, we've got to remember that this is a guy who had by far the best season of his career at the age of 30 in a contract year, then played much worse the next season when he was sitting on a big fat contract. He has also publicly expressed his love for money several times.


Exactly! I remember that season in Toronto James always talked about his future contract and how he is wanting to "get paid" for all his hard work. What bugged me the most is that he publicly stated this several times and ended up taking the money in Minnesota over the offer we initially wanted to give him.

When we were after him that offseason, I was extremely worried about his attitude and ethic. And this season, and last was a clear example as to why.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

I never wanted Mike James back. I hope he gets traded away :azdaja:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

we'll give you 1 smush parker for your stevie franchise.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> we'll give you 1 smush parker for your stevie franchise.


lol... I think... NO!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> we'll give you 1 smush parker for your stevie franchise.


How about Dwyane for Tmac? :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> we'll give you 1 smush parker for your stevie franchise.


1 Sumsh Parker for 1 Mike James


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

bronx43 said:


> How about Dwyane for Tmac? :biggrin:


fine, im leaving :biggrin:



Has Mike James been that bad for you guys?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Has Mike James been that bad for you guys?


It's his contract that we're trying to get rid of, more than anything.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Francis is injured, so you can't blame him. 

James on the other hand, I didn't know what we traded him for. I'd rather have Juwan at lease he has heart and is a leader.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Juwan was a great pick up by the mavs, and you'll have to pry him from AJ's lifeless fingers. Even though he's not getting much playing time in Dallas, AJ loves him for his locker room presence and veteran experience.

I am sure it would be a different story if Battier were on the table.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Juwan was a great pick up by the mavs, and you'll have to pry him from AJ's lifeless fingers. Even though he's not getting much playing time in Dallas, AJ loves him for his locker room presence and veteran experience.
> 
> I am sure it would be a different story if Battier were on the table.... :biggrin:


Battier for Josh Howard! YEE! :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't make this offer for just anyone but I'll even throw in 1 Luke Jackson on the original Smush -> Franchise offer.


----------

